# Here are my girls Pinky & Nibbles



## tink_89817 (Aug 3, 2008)

Nibbles
















Pinky DID NOT want her picture taken


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

Aw they're lovely. Is that the famous ball of annoyance to Tinkerbell then? :lol:


----------



## tink_89817 (Aug 3, 2008)

LOL yes thats the ball. I couldn't get pinky to sit still a sec so I could take her pic. she kept trying to jump off. Nibble cuddles & tries to chew on my belly ring.


----------



## Kathleen (Jul 1, 2008)

Cute! You can't get much cuter than baby rats.


----------



## ratlover4everrr (Jan 31, 2008)

they are so little! ahh! very cute. =)


----------

